# Horse Chestnut



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys
There is a lot nearby to my house that is probably going to be developed. It is a very small lot but it has a horse chestnut and a few other smaller trees on it. I am wondering what horse chestnut is like. Is it bland or beautiful? I know that it often is hollow but if it is stable is it worth asking for?
Pictures apreciated
Thanks!:smile:


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

Nate, mill it, it's not like you can run down to the lumber yard and buy horse chestnut. If I had access to one I would mill it. I have never milled it before but I have split it for firewood and always wondered what it would be like to wood work. The ones around me have a nice light color wood.


----------



## woodstowoods (Jan 30, 2012)

mill it if you can, its cool.


----------

